

HN Feedback on Dojo Learning's new developer API, FB app, and major UI changes - lux
http://www.dojolearning.com/siteblog-post-action/id.28/title.announcing-dojo-learning-1-5

======
lux
Today we've launched a ton of improvements we've been working on for the past
few months, including a complete developer API (includes client libs for Ruby,
Python and PHP), and a Facebook app to correspond to new social learning
features we've added (and lots more).

I thought it would be good to get a fresh bit of feedback on our site from the
HN community, who've been a great source of inspiration throughout our
development.

------
thomaspaine
I was expecting this site to be about the Dojo javascript toolkit and was
really excited that someone had finally written Dojo documentation that didn't
suck...

~~~
lux
Sorry to disappoint you there. Although, we do support source code
highlighting in lessons, so some Dojo toolkit docs could easily be made with
Dojo Learning. For example, here's a lesson that has code in it:

[http://simian.dojolearning.com/course-contents-
action/id.33/...](http://simian.dojolearning.com/course-contents-
action/id.33/chapter.2)

